# First smoked cheese try. Advice welcomed



## bgaviator (Feb 5, 2018)

Just put my first ever cheese smoke on the Kamado with the Amazen and Pecan pellets.  Any advice?  How long should I let it go?  Also, I know you’re supposed to let the cheese mellow for a few weeks. Do I want to vac seal it right away when it comes off or do I need to let it sit in the fridge unsealed for awhile before vac sealing it?


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 5, 2018)

Watch it closely.
Cheese is best cold smoked. I did a combination smoke with some Salmon and it got hot enough the cheese began melting through the grate.
I saved it, and salvaged it, but it's a very fine line between smoked, and melted.


----------



## bgaviator (Feb 5, 2018)

It is being cold smoked. Amazen Pellet smoker. It’s 30 degrees outside.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey BG, once it's smoked let it sit on the counter uncovered on your warming rack for a few hrs. Then pop it into the fridge loosely covered with plastic wrap(so air can still circulate) overnight. If there's any moisture I dab it with a paper towel before vacuum sealing. 

Chris


----------



## bgaviator (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah I see a lot of videos where guys vac seal it immediately but I started seeing a few posts where people recommended not vac sealing it right away, so that’s what I wanted to know. Thanks.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 5, 2018)

I personally smoke cheese for 3-4 hours.  When I pull it out, I let it set on the counter as gmc stated. After a couple hours, I put each piece in a small brown bag, loosly folded over & into the fridge for a few days before vac sealing.  I let it mellow for at least 3 weeks before trying it.  Once opened, if you re vac seal it will last a very long time.  I personally have some that's well over a year old & just seems to get better & better with age.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 5, 2018)

Seems to me that nearly everything about smoking cheese is debatable.  IE some guys smoke cheese 1hr yet some 12...  To me this means you have to find what works for you.  The smell of mine (4 hours corn cob) was really powerful so I opted to let it dissipate overnight in the fridge before sealing.  Next time I am gonna do like you did and cut/rip the cheese in half.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 5, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Seems to me that nearly everything about smoking cheese is debatable.  IE some guys smoke cheese 1hr yet some 12...  To me this means you have to find what works for you.  The smell of mine (4 hours corn cob) was really powerful so I opted to let it dissipate overnight in the fridge before sealing.  Next time I am gonna do like you did and cut/rip the cheese in half.



How do you like using corn cob for smoking? Can you give a compares to for example? Just curious...


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 5, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> It is being cold smoked. Amazen Pellet smoker. It’s 30 degrees outside.



OK, great.
Just didn't want you to have one of my bad experiences. :eek:

Hope it turns out to your liking. Good Luck! :)


----------



## bgaviator (Feb 5, 2018)

Just pulled it off. 2 hours and 15 mins over pecan smoke. I ran out of pellets and I didn’t feel like refilling! Ha ha.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 5, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> How do you like using corn cob for smoking? Can you give a compares to for example? Just curious...


I like it alot.  I use Best Cob from TSC.  I've not used everything but it is easily the mildest I've used.  Normally I am an all apple guy but when I heard Pops family used it...  I think it might be perfect for cheese or any other time you want a mild smoke.  I need to try pecan.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 5, 2018)

If pecan  is anything like Apple you should be fine at 2.5 hrs. I usually only go 3 with apple and some folks think it's a little to strong. Remember when you try a piece if you think it doesn't have a strong enough flavor you can always put it on a second time. 

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2018)

Your cheese looks perfect, I go about 3 hours with apple.
Let it sit uncovered in the fridge overnight, then vac seal.
Al


----------



## cmayna (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm with Al.  I also cut those big blocks in half or thirds to have more surface smoked.    Looks good BG


----------



## zwiller (Feb 6, 2018)

Are we talking 16oz blocks or 8oz blocks?  I am using 8oz blocks and plan to half them into 4oz each.  Should also be perfect size for crackers too.


----------



## bgaviator (Feb 7, 2018)

These were 16 oz blocks I just cut down the middle lengthwise


----------



## bgaviator (Feb 18, 2018)

Well two weeks has passed and I broke out the cheese today. Tried all 3. Swiss, Colby jack, and pepper jack. I must say the Swiss was not to my liking. The Swiss itself was very strong. I don’t like strong Swiss cheese, only mild. The smoke seemed to penetrate this cheese the most too and it seemed a little too much. 
The Colby jack was good. The smoked seemed to penetrate this one the least so you just got a subtle hint of the smoke. 
The best one was the pepper jack. Very unique. Subtle smoke, but paired nicely with the peppers in the cheese. 
I’m not sure how I feel about the pecan wood I used. It’s ok, but I think I would prefer a sweeter smoke. So maybe I should use Apple or Cherry next time?  I wonder how Maple would also be....


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 18, 2018)

I've never used cherry, I usually use apple and am pleased with it. Sometimes I use hickory especially if smoking for my kids who like a stronger flavor.

Chris


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 19, 2018)

Myself I like using apple. Take some notes and next time only smoke Swiss for 1.5.
Also I usually let my cheese set for 30 days before using. Seems to mellow the smoke out a little more.
Now that you have the basics down, it just tweaking things slightly.


----------



## txflyguy (Feb 23, 2018)

This is all good. But I'm seeking help! Smoked $100 of cheddar yesterday using the 12" tube with the pellet mix. 4 hours time, 37 degrees outside. In my gas grill. It is terrible! Tastes like tar and soot.

Never got a thin blue line, only thick and wispy white smoke. The pellets burnt/smoldered just fine, however.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 24, 2018)

txflyguy, Well let's see, $100.00 worth of cheddar equals roughly forty 8oz blocks @ 2.50ea. All done in a gas grill( very limited space) with a 12" tube puffing away at full power. My guess is you smoked it way too long. That much cheese in a small confined area with that much smoke for 4 hours. Your gonna need to wait at least a couple month's before it begins to be eatable. I smoke my cheese in a 22"WSM  top shelf only with apple or hickory for no more then 3hrs. (unless smoking for my kids then it can be 4hrs). There is plenty of space in-between blocks and a good draft so no stale smoke. I'm afraid you may have a bad case of stale smoke.  You also may want to start your own thread so more people see it and prevent this on from being really hijacked. 

Chris


----------

